# What's the scoop on this Feet gif obsession on this forum?



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

ok, I'm curious now. what is with this forums' forumites fascination with women getting their feet bound and tortured with feathers?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, it is time to put your foot down on this matter, OP.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh look, it's this thread again. :shaq


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

All I know is that it's annoying


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

yeah that shits just fuckin weird, makes me wanna delete my account


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Don't you love when people have their weird little in jokes they won't let anyone in on?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

I don't get it It's not some viral thing that I missed is it? what is it? some sort of freakish porn fetish Chrome?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Respect Team Feet. :cudi


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh it's nothing....













....*nothing that you can ever put an end to.*


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

It could be far more worse gifs than women getting their feet ticked.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cody probably started it. 

Therefore I must destroy all parties involved.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I hadnt noticed. 

That this thread fails to fete feet is no small feat leaving me in the fetal position.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

OP is clearly on #teamFEET . Otherwise why would he start yet another thread for people to post feet gifs in?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Cody probably started it.
> 
> Therefore I must destroy all parties involved.


Yep.

I DID IT. :CENA


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I don't know mang, but when I go out to dinner chico, I really don't like to always be the one to have to *foot *the bill.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

just need a gif of a trap getting her feet tickled to unite the forum in harmony


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I envy those with a foot fetish. I constantly offer boob massages and help with bra shopping. I'd be far more satisfied if I could substitute those things for feet and shoes.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*I love the feet gifs. I get a good laugh when I see them. If anything I praise them. #TeamFeet*


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Feet freak me out... JUST WHY!?!?


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Calm down, TeamFEET is coming to an END. TeamTRAP is taking over the forum from now on. It's time to jump in the trap bandwagon, for those who want to ADAPT instead of PERISH. :trips3


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Haha I created a thread about him one or two months ago. 

I don't understand it either, It's disturbing and creepy. At first I thought it was some kind of viral thing but now I fear it's a legit fetish of some people here. And I respect fetishes but showing off them... ugh.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I personally think it's the most overhyped fetish out there, but there's much worse, with pedophiles, zoophiles, scatophiles, flatulophiles and urophiles and being the Fave Five of sick fucks.



Soul Cat said:


>


Chrome's expression when he first realized that's his fetish. :tysonlol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

MaybeLock said:


> Calm down, TeamFEET is coming to an END. TeamTRAP is taking over the forum from now on. It's time to jump in the trap bandwagon, for those who want to ADAPT instead of PERISH. :trips3


Honestly been wondering this: Is Team Trap for folks who have a fetish for traps (i.e. jailbait and / or trannies)?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I personally think it's the most overhyped fetish out there, but there's much worse, with pedophiles, zoophiles, scatophiles, flatulophiles and urophiles and being the Fave Five of sick fucks.


I don't know what more than half of those mean and I like it that way.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

If you're weirded out by a bunch of gifs of women getting their feet tickled and feathered, perhaps there's nothing else I can say. Ultimately, it's a harmless and incredibly common fetish. I'm reading "It's creepy." GTFO with that nonsense. If you have Adblock, remove it from your sight if you're so grossed out. Turn off sigs or whatever.

And fuck TeamTRAP and TeamFEET. It's all about TeamLEATHER. :homer6


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oda Nobunaga said:


> And fuck TeamTRAP and TeamFEET. *It's all about TeamLEATHER.* :homer6












Repped.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

of course Hail would take cred for something Dub started. :ti


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Interceptor88 said:


> Haha I created a thread about him one or two months ago.
> 
> I don't understand it either, It's disturbing and creepy. At first I thought it was some kind of viral thing but now I fear it's a legit fetish of some people here. And I respect fetishes but showing off them... ugh.


Thanks, I was trying to remember the other jobber poster who made one of these threads. 


Oda Nobunaga said:


> If you're weirded out by a bunch of gifs of women getting their feet tickled and feathered, perhaps there's nothing else I can say. Ultimately, it's a harmless and incredibly common fetish. I'm reading "It's creepy." GTFO with that nonsense. If you have Adblock, remove it from your sight if you're so grossed out. Turn off sigs or whatever.
> 
> And fuck TeamTRAP and TeamFEET. It's all about TeamLEATHER. :homer6


Pretty much. Not exactly the hardest thing to do in the world.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Can all you smelly-toes-loving weirdos plz return brother Chrome to us?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

There's people who have foot fetishes on this forum who are very open about it. Idk why it's an issue.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Can all you smelly-toes-loving weirdos plz return brother Chrome to us?


LOL, I'll probably change it when the Bulls playoff push begins.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey guys, thanks for participating in my thread. 


I was wondering what was the mindset of you tickling feet lovers, I couldn't help but notice some of you guys are posting some many nasty flat footed chick feet. 


Guess I'm going to have enter your club of feet and mow it down with some real manly feet gifs. teeheehee....


:troll:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> of course Hail would take cred for something Dub started. :ti


I didn't realize it was a fad for someone to get there first when they realize they have a sexual interest in feet. :woah


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> I didn't realize it was a fad for someone to get there first when they realize they have a sexual interest in feet. :woah


:woah this isn't about the time someone realizes their sexual interest. I'm talking about this site and it's trends, dude.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

This is a gateway group to #TeamScat . :ugh2


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

because people are weird


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm disgusted. It's like the WOW section spread around the forum.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Because feet are :zayn3 what other reason would there be?


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

Creepy weird people liking creepy weird things. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I think we've had this exact topic three or four times now. I wonder when the next one will pop up.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Most are only 90% creepy and gross, but I had to adblock the chick eating the toes like a mango.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> :woah this isn't about the time someone realizes their sexual interest. I'm talking about this site and it's trends, dude.


Didn't understand my post. :jordan

but it's not a trend, lolz. that's like saying Game of Thrones is a trend on here b/c it's a popular show. Or Seth Rollins/Daniel Bryan are b/c they have a lot of fans.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Didn't understand my post. :jordan
> 
> *but it's not a trend*, lolz. that's like saying Game of Thrones is a trend on here b/c it's a popular show. Or Seth Rollins/Daniel Bryan are b/c they have a lot of fans.


:swaggerwhat

Not falling for this bait. 

I did reply thou :mj2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

wagg you'd just be better off having banter insulting us for liking feet instead of showing ignorance. :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:draper2 I've never insulted anybody for liking feet. Just tried to get you off my back because I'm not in to it.

lol @ the second bit.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi WAGG!

Is your Easter Bunny costume ready for tomorrow?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:mj2 plz don't go there, McQueen.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The pain is still too real from your last arrest?


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Fun fact: Feet fetishes are mostly developed by people who don't have sex

Pedophilia and cartoon animal fucking are similar


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Green said:


> Fun fact: Feet fetishes are mostly developed by people who don't have sex


Duh, we're too distracted by the lower, lower part of the body.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Green said:


> Fun fact: Feet fetishes are mostly developed by people who don't have sex
> 
> Pedophilia and *cartoon animal fucking are similar*


When I tried that, I got paper cuts.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That explains why Cody likes CHIKARA so much :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That Chrome guy sure is a sick pervert.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Mister Abigail said:


> When I tried that, I got paper cuts.


We've all been there brah.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Mister Abigail said:


> When I tried that, I got paper cuts.


thought you were supposed to just ram it through the screen to avoid paper cuts. Can't say the damage would be less painful thou :draper2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> That Chrome guy sure is a sick pervert.


Well I am from Indiana. :wink2:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

McQueen said:


> That explains why Cody likes CHIKARA so much :lmao


You've known the ant fetish is strong for years.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

MaybeLock said:


> Calm down, TeamFEET is coming to an END. TeamTRAP is taking over the forum from now on. It's time to jump in the trap bandwagon, for those who want to ADAPT instead of PERISH. :trips3


:thecause

Chrome - *We coming for you!*

Lets see how Team Feet like it when me and Lock tie them up and take a sledgehammer to their tootsies.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Feet circlejerk :zayn3


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Shin Megami Tensei said:


> Feet circlejerk :zayn3


*TRAITOR*

I hereby banish you from #teamtrap


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

House Blackbeard said:


> :thecause
> 
> Chrome - *We coming for you!*
> 
> Lets see how Team Feet like it when me and Lock tie them up and take a sledgehammer to their tootsies.












:brock4


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:brock :brock :brock

Get ready to visit Suplex City Chrome, Bitch!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

House Blackbeard said:


> *TRAITOR*
> 
> I hereby banish you from #teamtrap


I was one of the founders :cudi


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Shin Megami Tensei said:


> I was one of the founders :cudi


It's time for some new leadership! Your dedication to the cause has wavered.

Bend the knee to your new lord or suffer the consequences!

Me and Lock are now the new founders.

:nash


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

WFE

Wrestling Feet Elite


Where is your God now? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

House Blackbeard said:


> It's time for some new leadership! Your dedication to the cause has wavered.
> 
> Bend the knee to your new lord or suffer the consequences!
> 
> ...



It will be an honor, sir :toast




Coach said:


> WFE
> 
> Wrestling Feet Elite
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. WFE was never about feet. It was never about feet DAMN IT :zeb

It was about BBW and fat women :cry


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

WFE WAS LOVE


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

MaybeLock said:


> It will be an honor, sir :toast


We run #teamtrap and the yard!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

House Blackbeard said:


> We run #teamtrap and the yard!


Blackbeard, I require a moment of candor from you. Would you rather have a big toe in your mouth or the Team trap protuberance? The choice is clear to me.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Blackbeard, I require a moment of candor from you. Would you rather have a big toe in your mouth or the Team trap protuberance? The choice is clear to me.


My prostate is in dire need of a massage 

Why on earth would I want some big stinky toe in my mouth? 










If I am in the mood for a cheesy snack I'll just open a bag of Cheetos!


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

House Blackbeard said:


> Lets see how Team Feet like it when me and Lock tie them up and take a sledgehammer to their tootsies.


Hot.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

:tripsscust

TeamTRAP, TeamFEET, WFE, TeamPALE...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Oda Nobunaga said:


> :tripsscust
> 
> TeamTRAP, TeamFEET, WFE, TeamPALE...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's officially all fucking garbage now. 

Geeks.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ain't nothing better than #TeamFRECKLES and #TeamFEMDOM , but teamfeet is okay in my book.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

I couldn't get into the feet thing, I tried some vids but they bored me to tears, they're even worse than BDSM, honestly that shit is creepy as fuck, not sexy at all, thank god for AD-Block. I need some big ass/titties bouncing up and down, not people putting cream and ananas on each others toes and treating their feet like dinner cause they're hungry 24/7. What's next? People putting sigs of couples passionately clashing each others knees like they're having an epileptic seizure? I wouldn't be surprised if that turns into a fetish too in 10 years time. You think when I go to the beach I look any girls in the feet? I'd rather massage their armpits than pretending I'm some foot-masseuse and I would never massage anybodys armpits.

Also think about this, after a long night with your precious one, what do those feet smell like the morning after? Corn. Not the pleasant popcorn you love to eat while chugging your bears and watching the latest episode of The Walking Dead but the salty, untasty, unprepared corn mixed with steamy, hot sweat. Is this what you wanna put in your mouth? Is this what you want your lips to smell like? THEN you want to make out too and make each other puke? I tell ya feet-fetish isn't all what it's cracked up to be.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Ain't nothing better than #TeamFRECKLES and #TeamFEMDOM , *but teamfeet is okay in my book.*


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

#teamnormal , the only member, me.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Mister Abigail said:


> #teamnormal , the only member, me.


What's "normal"?


----------



## Atheati_Illuminati (Mar 25, 2014)

Podophilia is not uncommon at all, so it's not surprising that a bunch of people would be into it here. It's no big deal.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> #TeamFEMDOM


oooooooooooooooh that's a thing !?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

#YeahFro


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Yeah1993 said:


> oooooooooooooooh that's a thing !?


I'm currently the only member, but you can join if you'd like. :evil


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oda Nobunaga said:


> :tripsscust
> 
> TeamTRAP, TeamFEET, WFE, TeamPALE...


Team Leather though? :I



Loudness said:


> I couldn't get into the feet thing, I tried some vids but they bored me to tears, they're even worse than BDSM, honestly that shit is creepy as fuck, not sexy at all, thank god for AD-Block. I need some big ass/titties bouncing up and down, not people putting cream and ananas on each others toes and treating their feet like dinner cause they're hungry 24/7. What's next? People putting sigs of couples passionately clashing each others knees like they're having an epileptic seizure? I wouldn't be surprised if that turns into a fetish too in 10 years time. You think when I go to the beach I look any girls in the feet? I'd rather massage their armpits than pretending I'm some foot-masseuse and I would never massage anybodys armpits.
> 
> Also think about this, after a long night with your precious one, what do those feet smell like the morning after? Corn. Not the pleasant popcorn you love to eat while chugging your bears and watching the latest episode of The Walking Dead but the salty, untasty, unprepared corn mixed with steamy, hot sweat. Is this what you wanna put in your mouth? Is this what you want your lips to smell like? THEN you want to make out too and make each other puke? I tell ya feet-fetish isn't all what it's cracked up to be.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

I've never chugged a bear in my life. To furry.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Team Leather though? :I


Damn right.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oda Nobunaga said:


> Damn right.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Does Team Leather partake in the use of *Leather Whips*? :brie


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

House Blackbeard said:


> Does Team Leather partake in the use of *Leather Whips*? :brie


Ask Nobunaga. I'm not in Team Leather just yet since I'm still paying my dues as a young boy much like Colby Corino is doing in The Decade.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

@Oda Nobunaga well?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

House Blackbeard said:


> @Oda Nobunaga well?


No. None of the BDSM stuff. Ask Thwagg if her TeamFEMDOM allows for whips, leather or otherwise.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Oda Nobunaga said:


> No. None of the BDSM stuff.


God, that must be one dull group then. 

You blew it Oda, I was about to put over Team Leather but it turns out you're as boring as Alberto Del Rio's babyface run.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

:lol Wonderful.

I'm sorry I disappointed you. :draper2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Oda Nobunaga said:


> :lol Wonderful.
> 
> I'm sorry I *disappointed* you. :draper2


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Kevin Sorbo is such a ham.

BTW, TeamBDSM is a separate group. TeamLEATHER is class. TeamBDSM is... well, you know.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Oda Nobunaga said:


> BTW, TeamBDSM is a separate group. TeamLEATHER is class. TeamBDSM is... well, you know.


If Team BDSM is run by Thwagger and includes whipping it'll be the second greatest group ever created.

Team Leather = As exciting as horticulture.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

#TeamSorbo


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

TeamLUCYLAWLESS

That leather outfit. :banderas


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oda Nobunaga said:


> TeamLUCYLAWLESS
> 
> That leather outfit. :banderas


^ One reason why you're missing out on WF's soon-to-be-greatest team, Blackbeard. wens


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> ^ One reason why you're missing out on WF's soon-to-be-greatest team, Blackbeard. wens


The group is just too tame for tastes. I need kinkyness and acts that are banned in Alabama.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

House Blackbeard said:


> The group is just too tame for tastes. I need kinkyness and acts that are banned in Alabama.


That's fine. Team Leather is ideal for those with refined and mature tastes: The kind that have their own vineyards, yachts and mansions and the kind that Febreeze the homeless in order to win free PR and avoid criticism for avoiding paying anything to charities.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> That's fine. Team Leather is ideal for *those with refined and mature tastes: The kind that have their own vineyards, yachts and mansions and the kind that Febreeze the homeless in order to win free PR* and avoid criticism for avoiding paying anything to charities.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

House Blackbeard said:


>


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

I see no reason why TeamLEATHER could not cohexist with TeamTRAP. How about some traps with leather pants, huh? 

:banderas

Join the fight :thecause


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> That's fine. *Team Leather is ideal for those with refined and mature tastes:* The kind that have their own vineyards, yachts and mansions and the kind that Febreeze the homeless in order to win free PR and avoid criticism for avoiding paying anything to charities.


:toast


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

MaybeLock said:


> I see no reason why TeamLEATHER could not cohexist with TeamTRAP. *How about some traps with leather pants, huh?*
> 
> :banderas
> 
> Join the fight :thecause


:tripsscust

Team Leather is like the High Entia of WF: We work for ourselves and only for ourselves and have no concern for the other Teams within WF and their silly squabbles.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oda Nobunaga said:


> :toast


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

More Feet!


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

MaybeLock said:


> I see no reason why TeamLEATHER could not cohexist with TeamTRAP. How about some traps with leather pants, huh?
> 
> :banderas
> 
> Join the fight :thecause


Don't waste your breath brother, these guys are too prudish to cohexist with us.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

What's the obsession with wanting to know why guys/gals love feet? Been like 5 or 6 threads like this one.


----------

